# hardened taper by walltools



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You have to check this taper out made by Columbia for walltools its the baddest looking tool I've seen got to have one. I :jester:think I drewled on the key board check it out!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> You have to check this taper out made by Columbia for walltools its the baddest looking tool I've seen got to have one. I :jester:think I drewled on the key board check it out!


Fn awsome


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

it has AC DC music moore, not urban cowboy


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

HHHHmmmmmm, BAZOOKA from columbia, or do you get the TAPE BUDDY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_nF90fixA4&feature=related :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMGiHWA7NkA
> 
> it has AC DC music moore, not urban cowboy


hey,, some of us cowboys have smarts real good .


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

i want one


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> HHHHmmmmmm, BAZOOKA from columbia, or do you get the TAPE BUDDY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_nF90fixA4&feature=related :whistling2:


naw ,, that's not for me . :blink::blink:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe when I master my used tapeworm I will be able to afford a new bazooka. 

Tape buddy guy cut his tape about 1'' short of seam .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Maybe when I master my used tapeworm I will be able to afford a new bazooka.
> 
> Tape buddy guy cut his tape about 1'' short of seam .


I saw that. wipe down with a 6... McDusty would not like that one bit!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Spoke to brandon hunter from all wall about new taper gave me great info. Excellent response you can't beat when the owner of a company calls you back. Sdr:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> Spoke to brandon hunter from all wall about new taper gave me great info. Excellent response you can't beat when the owner of a company calls you back. Sdr:thumbup:


Brandon is the owner of Wall Tools.... He's gonna hunt you down like a dog...saying he's from All Wall! Ya better run and hide, now!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry brandon wall tools .:whistling2:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMGiHWA7NkA
> 
> it has AC DC music moore, not urban cowboy


No, they didn't buy the rights to Back in Black, so they synthed a crappy MIDI track of the song with dissimilar notes.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> No, they didn't buy the rights to Back in Black, so they synthed a crappy MIDI track of the song with dissimilar notes.


Wall Tools General Manager, Donnie Hann, actually recorded all of the music in our Wall Tools Seattle store. Donnie is a musician and he brought in a guitar, a bass, keyboard, and his studio recording and mixing equipment. He played every one of those notes himself, and then mixed the entire thing down using Pro tools. Of course, the song was inspired by one of the best bands of all time... you can blame me for that . I think Donnie did a great job at capturing the essence of the song while making it unique for Wall Tools. After all... I think these tools really rock, and I'm confident that you will too. Why not pay tribute.

By the way... Our first stocking shipment just arrived today. We have one unit in our Seattle store, and the rest have been shipped to our DC in Oklahoma. We will be taking some new photos, updating the video and updating a special webpage just for the Hardened line. Watch for the updates very soon.

The new Hardened Tapers that are now in stock feature a Grenade Pin "Quick Release" Cover Plate, and a new Billet Aluminum head mount - two features not seen on the video or facebook photos. 

Thanks so much for your support. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Ordered my hardened taper and pump today I will post some pictures after I get them and I can't recommend wall tools enough great guys awesome service .


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

New taper here tommorrow. That's good start taping a hotel on Thursday what a way to break it in.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

A little jealous here in Iowa! Enjoy your new toy____I mean tool!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay so 2 days with the new taper runs great looks great . It's head and shoulders above my tape tech . First day with it we busted ass and put up 38 rolls of tape can't say enough good things about wall tools great service from good people .


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Okay so 2 days with the new taper runs great looks great . It's head and shoulders above my tape tech . First day with it we busted ass and put up 38 rolls of tape can't say enough good things about wall tools great service from good people .


 sweet


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

38 rolls of tape! 38? How many "we's" are you? I'm throwing my Tape Tech in the back corner and ordering one of the Columbia's. Mine must be worn a bit. 38? That's 19,000 feet of tape. That made for some sore shoulders!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

that is cruisin pretty good:thumbsup: my guess would be a big commercial job:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

chris said:


> that is cruisin pretty good:thumbsup: my guess would be a big commercial job:yes:


 thats not cruisin that hittin the nos button


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

more blisters than a burn center:blink: just kiddin


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ok, I learnt last night on here, that when guys say roll of tape, some mean the 250 roll and some mean the 500 ln ft rolls, the 500 is suppose to do around 1,500 sq, but it's really approximate and it can be way off. makes a difference when doing stand ups vs lay downs too, It could be 1,200 feet too, I forget:blink:

what are you guys calculating the 250 to do ?????


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Half as much as a 500'...... Sorry 2buck. Couldn't resist!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

No bazooka man would run 250's, would he? Only banjo guys use 250's, right? (that means I'm joking)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Half as much as a 500'...... Sorry 2buck. Couldn't resist!












Still, if I went 1,200 ft times 38 rolls thats around 45,000sq ft


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

That's 11 hours and 3 guys and a load of stand-up board and 1 right ARM that feels like its gonna fall off!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

And 250' rolls


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good going. SDR! Hope it's a money maker for you! :thumbsup: Need those every once in a while.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Not really gotta work like that to make money working tommorrow alone


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> Not really gotta work like that to make money working tommorrow alone


Ah man! If you were a lot closer, I'd run over there and help ya for the day just to meet you!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Would love it but don't think you'll make it by lunch time.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Even if I left right now?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Bring your boxes got a lot of flats to do


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You sure do. After taping that many! Afraid I wouldn't make it before supper even leaving now.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that the Hardened Taper is working well for you Steve! It is our pleasure to serve you, and we thank you for supporting Wall Tools.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Tim0282 said:


> 38 rolls of tape! 38? How many "we's" are you? I'm throwing my Tape Tech in the back corner and ordering one of the Columbia's. Mine must be worn a bit. 38? That's 19,000 feet of tape. That made for some sore shoulders!


 
It's one thing to string 38 rolls (500ft rolls) of tape, it's another to wipe, roll, gauge, and pick 38 rolls (500ft rolls) of tape while spotting screws. Let's see ... 28,800 seconds in an 8 hour day ... thats about 1.5 seconds per foot of tape ... last time I strung two cases of tape, I had more than a couple of guys following behind, or was it 250 foot rolls ... 9500 linear feet of tape ... hmmmm? And, at about 1.28 ounces of mud per linear foot of tape, stringing 19,000 linear feet of tape ... that's about 24,320 ounces of mud or close to 38 buckets ... that will make you say ... oooowweee baby! Now a tube holds about 96 ounces of mud and strings about 75 to 80 feet per filling, so that means pumping that pump (9 times) about 254 fillings or 2,286 times ... hurt me baby! And everyone of those buckets had to be carried, opened, and mixed. And everyone of those rolls of tape had to be torn and loaded ... doesn't leave much time for breathing does it? ... Honey, not tonight ... I've gotta headache.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

250' rolls and 11 hours. We don't do 8 hrs that's for union guys :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Now that thing looks SEXY!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

To go along with the Hardened taper, I see Wall Tools also has a Hardened pump: http://www.walltools.com/store/hardened-by-columbia-mud-pump.html


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I bought the hardened pump with my taper Columbia quality great pump! :thumbup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Have all of you guys watched the Hardened Taper video that we did with Brian and the guys at PrecisionTaping? The video came out great!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:yes: Yes - great video and a great tool. You guys did well Brandon in "hooking up" with Brian and Precision Taping for the video. 

Good stuff PT. :thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

walltools said:


> Have all of you guys watched the Hardened Taper video that we did with Brian and the guys at PrecisionTaping? The video came out great!
> 
> Drywall Taper - Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper - YouTube


 That video has me all pumped up, I just want to jump in the work van and go string out that 200 sheeter tonight. Nothing like running a tube when your mojo is all geared up and things just go along smooth running with some great tunes to set the pace.... just don't get to far behind me cause I ain't slowen down for nothin.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

silverstilts said:


> That video has me all pumped up, I just want to jump in the work van and go string out that 200 sheeter tonight. Nothing like running a tube when your mojo is all geared up and things just go along smooth running with some great tunes to set the pace.... just don't get to far behind me cause I ain't slowen down for nothin.


Haha! Watch it in the morning before heading out the door.
I've gotten a few comments from people saying the same thing.
"I've never been more excited watching drywall!" lol.
It gets the juices flowing.
It's the music I think :yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah that video is pretty awsome...it should be on mtv with some girls in the background..


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Ya PT can be the new russel oliver.. instead of the cashman, he can be the tapeman!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Yeah that video is pretty awsome...it should be on mtv with some girls in the background..


Moose boy having girls in his video









But it was a good video PT,,, well done:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

walltools said:


> Have all of you guys watched the Hardened Taper video that we did with Brian and the guys at PrecisionTaping? The video came out great!
> 
> Drywall Taper - Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper - YouTube


Very professional vid PT, you got the "know how" and the gear :thumbsup:


----------

